# Any shell dwellers suitable to a 5 gallon tank?



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Until I can find a plausible way to use my 75 gallon goldfish tank for an African cichlid tank (convincing my wife to let go of the goldies for a better life for them in a pond) I'm thinking about setting up a shell dweller tank, but the only thing I really have available is a 5 gallon tank.

This site states that a spawning pair can be put in a 5 gallon tank, but I'm guessing that's just during the spawn, with the intention of moving them back when spawning is complete. Is this true, or is there a shell dweller that would be ok in a 5 gallon permanently?

Cheers


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

shell dwellers are often at home in such a small enviornment. id only reccomend a pair of brevis or a multie colony tho. the ocellatus *** had over the years seemed to prefer a LOT more room to work out. they live and breed within the shells and honestly if you provide a cpl sight barriers (plant rock log etc) and enough shells you should have no problem at all. i would consider maybe thinking about a ten gallon as its just a bit more room and will give you more options. GL w/ whatever you choose, just dont be afraid to read up. theres plenty of articles online and here for that matter which will help you greatly.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd only recommend a pair of Brevis. Multies took over my 10 gallon faster than I could find homes for them!


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

man my multies never did that :*(. i always have bad luck and get huge numbers of males tho


----------

